# Mitfahrer für Alp-X 2010 gesucht



## jer-biker (21. Februar 2010)

Für eine Alpenüberquerung dieses Jahr - vielleicht im September- suche ich einen Mitfahrer. Ich komme aus dem Kreis Ludwigsburg und bin 40 Jahre alt, verheiratet mit 11jährigem Sohn.
Habe schon zwei Alpenüberquerungen (2007, 2008) gemacht und auch mehrere Touren im Gebirge. Würde meine Kondition mittelmäßig einstufen, das heißt max. 2000Hm pro Tag. Mir geht es nicht nur um KM und Hm, sondern auch um Natur und Geselligkeit am Abend.
Mein seitheriger Mitstreiter ist Vater geworden und fällt wohl nun erst mal aus. Aus der Vergangenheit fand ich eine kleine Gruppe (2 Personen) ideal ...

Mit der Strecke bin ich flexibel, allerdings lag in der Vergangenheit der Fokus auf fahrbar, denn Schieben bzw. Tragen ist total äzend. Zeitlich wäre irgendwas zwischen 1 und 2 Wochen möglich.

Also, wer hat Lust und auch keinen MitBiker ?
Ideal wär es, du bist auch aus der näheren Umgebung, damit man sich vorab kennen lernen kann.


----------



## jer-biker (25. Februar 2010)

Bisher hat sich noch keiner angesprochen gefühlt 

Wenn jemand Interesse an den vergangenen Alp-X hat:
http://familie-ergenzinger.de/Alp-X2007.htm

http://familie-ergenzinger.de/Alp-X2008.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (25. Februar 2010)

Geduld! Wird sich bestimmt schon jemand melden! 

Und wenn nicht, vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja einer Gruppe anschließen, auch wenn das dann mit den 2 Personen nicht mehr hinhaut. Wir sind leider schon voll. 

Alles Gute!


----------



## AbyssxX (27. Februar 2010)

hi,


suche auch noch ein (paar mitfahrer). habe einige lose anfragen-jedoch wie jedes jahr recht vage bis zum schluss. 
waren letzes letztendlich jahr zu viert, war ok. das jahr davor zu zweit mit nem freund. auch gut, bin mitte 30, komme aus dem remstal und recht fit. deine einstellung (auch was von der natur mitkriegen etc.) gefällt mir - und 2000 hm im schnitt sind doch auch ein wort. ich dachte an einen westalpencross dieses jahr u u. mit start in frankreich...

kannst Dich ja mal melden
gruss


----------



## armor (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,

auch ich steh dieses Jahr vermutlich alleine da in Bezug auf AlpenX. Bin 34J und würde meine Kondition als gut bezeichnen. Fahre hin und wieder Marathons und komme im Jahr so auf 6000km mit dem 20fachen an Hm.
Hab mich über den Winter mit Spinning und Laufen fit gehalten...ab und an auch mal ein paar Schneetouren mit dem bike gemacht.

Stelle mir für dieses Jahr einen AlpenX mit ca. 500km und 12000Hm in ca. 6-7tagen vor...

Bin auch aus BaWü und kenne sogar ein paar Leute aus Ludwigsburg.
Ich würd vorschlagen wir bleiben einfach mal in Kontakt über diese Plattform. Allerdings tendiere ich eher zu Juli/August...bin aber dennoch flexibel was die Zeit angeht...gerne auch 2 Wochen...

Gruß
Armin


----------



## AbyssxX (27. Februar 2010)

hi nochmal,


das alter würde ja schon mal ganz gut passen. fitness offenbar auch. im übrigen kann ich im september nur die erste woche bzw. so bis 10. rum. also wäre mir ende august, anfang sept. am liebsten. juli geht bei mir nicht.
wie flexibel seid Ihr da?
gruss


----------



## jer-biker (27. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend,
und es gibt sie ja doch - die Alp-X´ler, denen noch Mitfahrer fehlen.

AbyssxX - die Idee mit Start in Frankreich zieht wohl auch eine Durchquerung der Schweiz nach. Dort ist es zwar sehr schön, jedoch war meine Erfahren in der Vergangenheit, daß die Schweiz auch arg teuer ist.

Ansonst scheint Ihr beide vermutlich um das fitter zu sein, was Ihr jünger als ich seid ... (was ein Satz ?)


Schönen Abend


----------



## AbyssxX (28. Februar 2010)

hi jer-biker,

stimmt, schweiz ist nicht billig, aber österreich und italien sind es auch nicht (vor allem die hüttenpreise!!). aber es hängt immer davon ab, wie komfortabel es sein soll...
was haltet Ihr grundsätzlich von den westalpen...? gibt da echt unentdeckte flecken (ausser von den verfassern der berichte), aber in den ostalpen muss man sich ja mitlerweile teilweise anstellen...


----------



## jer-biker (28. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend AbyssxX,
nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Schweiz schon die Krönung - wir haben 2007 in S´Charl übernachtet. Nicht nur daß die reinen Übernachtungskosten für eine einfache "Kammer" bei 60.-  lagen, es war auch das Abendessen richtig teuer; allerdings auch sehr gut.
Wir mußten in der Schweiz noch eine XT-Cassette tauschen. Diese war über dem hießigen XTR-PreisNivau; trotzdem waren wir froh, eine zu bekommen.

Komfortabel muß bei mir die Übernachtung nicht sein - Luxus habe ich ja daheim. Für mich ist eine Übernachtung auf einer AV-Hütte - nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Lage - die erste Wahl. Wenn die Hütte dann noch eine Dusche hat, ist es Super.
Über die Westalpen weiß ich zu wenig - grundsätzlich bin ich, wie schon erwähnt, ein Freund des Fahrbaren. Natürlich ist dies relativ, hilfreich sind da Berichte über schon befahrene Strecken. Offensichtlich bist Du auch ein Freund des NEU-Entdeckens ... ?
Bezüglich viel los - wir sind immer im September gefahren, da war ausschließlich wenig los - teilweise waren in Südtirol schon Hütten geschlossen ...

Nun genug der Worte ... jetzt dürfen sich gerne andere äußern.
Tschau


----------



## AbyssxX (1. März 2010)

nabend jer-biker,


ja, das mit dem neu-entdecken ist nicht ganz falsch... ;-))
aber ich bin definitv auch kein freund des stundenlangen pässe-hochschiebens...geht gar nicht!

aber mal ganz grundsätzlich habe ich den eindruck, dass man sich mit moderaten (30min oder so) schiebepasagen schon noch mal andere gebiete erschliessen kann, als die oft bekannten klassischen spots der ostalpen.

es muss aber nicht gezwungenermaßen der westen sein...
was für ne gaaaaanz grobe planung nicht ganz unwichtig wäre (u.u. auch schon bald), ist ein festes zeitfenster wegen urlaub usw. oder?
Du hast ja mal was von sept. geschrieben. wäre auch ende august denkbar?

hast Du irgendwelche favorisierten strecken-ideen? 

so, bis demnächst mal!


----------



## jer-biker (2. März 2010)

Hallo und guten Abend AbyssxX,
das mit dem Schieben ist so ne Sache, obwohl wir nur wenig Höhenmeter schiebend in der Planung hatten, kamen dann doch mehr zusammen, als wir erwartet haben. Möglicherweise ist ein Grund, daß die Fahrtechnik nicht zu mehr gereicht hat.
Allerdings meine ich auch, daß man nicht überall fahren können muß. Wenn es allzu schmal, exponiert und mit Absätzen versehen wird, dann ist das eher ein Terrain für Wanderer; die dann auch auf jeden Fall Vorfahrt haben ....
Mit dem Termin wäre es mir lieb, außerhalb der Schulferien zu gehen, da ich in den Ferien gerne mit der Familie unterwegs bin. Also entweder vor August oder Mitte September. Wohl ist ja im September eh eher weniger los und meiner Erfahrung nach, das Wetter stabiler.

Was hast Du denn schon für Touren in den Alpen gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (3. März 2010)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich noch keiner angesprochen gefühlt
> 
> Wenn jemand Interesse an den vergangenen Alp-X hat:
> http://familie-ergenzinger.de/Alp-X2007.htm
> ...



HallO!

schaut euch mal folgende Seite an...

www.naradtur.de

Ich war mit Alex im Juli2009 über die Alpen (siehe Fotoalbum), und er wohnt in eurem Umkreis!!

Gruß!


----------



## 124penoepel (4. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern für eine Alpenüberquerung, fahre ca. 4-5000km/Jahr, wohne in Stuttgart, 38 Jahre alt. Letztes Jahr mußte die Tour kurzfristig abgesagt werden mangels Zeit, dieses Jahr steht es aber fest im meiner To-Do Liste. Ich würde mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen, sofern möglich...


----------



## jer-biker (4. März 2010)

Hallo fissenid,
die Page hört sich interessant an. Würde sich sicherlich auch für Tagesaktionen mal lohnen - Vielen Dank für den Tip.

Hallo 124penoepel,
wann und in welchem Umfang hast Du eine Alp-X vor.
Wo bist Du denn in Stuttgart immer so unterwegs - wir fahren häufiger mal an der Solitude ... wahrscheinlich auch heute Abend.

Gruß und frohes Arbeiten


----------



## 124penoepel (4. März 2010)

Ja, Solitude ist auch meine Gegend. Allerdings komme ich nur an den Wochenenden zu größeren Ausfahrten, unter der Woche nur abends und nachts. Aber wir können uns gerne dieses Wochenende mal verabreden. Gruß.


----------



## jer-biker (4. März 2010)

Hallo 124penoepel,
gerne können wir uns zum Biken verabreden.
Vielleicht sollten wir dies über private Mail tun: [email protected]

Gruß


----------



## dominik_mueller (4. März 2010)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich noch keiner angesprochen gefühlt
> 
> Wenn jemand Interesse an den vergangenen Alp-X hat:
> http://familie-ergenzinger.de/Alp-X2007.htm
> ...




Die Ernie-und-Bert-Trikots sind ja geil

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jer-biker (5. März 2010)

dominik_mueller schrieb:


> Die Ernie-und-Bert-Trikots sind ja geil
> 
> ​



Ja die Trikots finden wir auch nach Jahren immer noch ganz pfiffig ....

Hallo 124penoepel,
gestern Abend sind wir zur Solitude gefahren - aber es war ja wieder scheiß kalt - mit dem Wetter erleben wir momentan echt einen Rückschlag.

Gruß und schönes WE


----------



## AbyssxX (5. März 2010)

hi there,


schätz mal dass Ihr bei euren treffen, zu denen ich aus gründen der entfernung nicht kommen kann, auch über den alp-x sprecht, könnt Ihr mich / uns anderen dann auf dem laufenden halten???

vielleicht können wir ja den zeitraum mal etwas eingrenzen? über die route muss man eh verhandeln...soll ja möglichst ne team-geschichte werden,finde ich. ich kann nur in den sommerferien, muss aber trotzdem urlaub beantragen...aber wie gesagt,in den westalpen wäre das mit der ferienzeit egal, da ist bis auf ein zwei hütten bzw. spots immer leer...

lasst mal was hören!


----------



## 124penoepel (6. März 2010)

Mir würde es am Anfang der Ferien am besten passen, oder die letzte Schulwoche vor den Ferien, ich bin da relativ flexibel, nur die Sommerferien mit der Familie sind tabu(die letzten drei Schulferienwochen). 
Die Gegend ist mir eigentlich auch eher egal, muß auch nicht von Nord nach Süd sein, da ich noch nie in den Alpen war.
Mehrtägige Touren habe ich schon gemacht, Wetterfestigkeit ist uneingeschränkt vorhanden, eine Tour alleine läßt meine Chefin nicht zu und nach einer Verletzung im letzten Jahr mit dem Fahrrad bin ich ebenfalls davon abgekommen. 

Wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?


----------



## 124penoepel (6. März 2010)

@AbyssxX: Remstal ist doch nicht so weit, man kann sich ja auch mal am Rotenberg treffen, da gibts auch schöne Strecken!


----------



## AbyssxX (6. März 2010)

hi 124penoepel,


ja, rotenberg wäre mal machbar, durchaus. wenn mal wieder bike-wetter sein sollte...
anfang der sommerferien ist ok, zb erste woche, hinten raus ist's bei mir auch net so gut.
also wäre wohl die erste august-woche ein thema...wie siehts bei den anderen damit aus???
gruss und bis denn


----------



## 124penoepel (8. März 2010)

Ende Juli Anfang August wäre bei mir i. O.


----------



## AbyssxX (8. März 2010)

hi 124penoepel,

(wie zur hölle spricht man das eigentlich aus? ;-))), ende juli anfang august wäre top bei mir, können wir ja mal so ins auge fassen. hast Du nen bestimmten streckenwunsch oder so was? nur damit wir nicht von zwei komplett unterschiedlichen dingen reden...

gruss


----------



## jer-biker (8. März 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,
mit meinem September-Wunsch stehe ich wohl eher allein da ?
Mit etwas Verbiegen könnte ich mich jedoch Eurem Termin anschließen.

Wie sind denn die Übernachtungswünsche ? Ich bin gerne auf Hütten - jedoch nach Möglichkeit mit Duschmöglichkeit.


Gruß und schönen Abend


----------



## 124penoepel (8. März 2010)

Guten Abend, 
ich finde das hier im Forum immer ziemlich unpersönlich, und nicht zuletzt wird man sich ja eine Woche lang hören, sehen und riechen müssen. Ich denke, die Interessen sind immer relativ ähnlich (Fahrradfahren halt), und dann ist es doch egal, ob das Zimmer eine Dusche hat oder der Wirt gut kocht. Vielmehr muß man gut miteinander zurechtkommen, das Leistungsniveau sollte passen, und dafür sollten wir uns doch zumindest vorher mal treffen, je eher umso besser. Daher nochmal der Vorschlag: Samstag nachmittag auf dem Rotenberg an der Kapelle, das ist für alle gleich weit. Wie siehts aus?
Gruß


----------



## jer-biker (8. März 2010)

Hallo 124penoepel,
klar sollten wir uns vorher treffen ...
Nur bei mir sieht es samstags schlecht aus - da ist Arbeitstag.
Gerne sonntags - oder mal abends.

Das mit der Hütte war eher grundsätzlicher Art gemeint.
Es gibt Alp-X´ler, die grundsätzlich immer im Tal nächtigen wollen - wegen dem Komfort.

Die Downhillstrecke, hinter dem Kerner Turm, kennst Du, oder ?

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124penoepel (8. März 2010)

Ja, Sonntag sollte auch gehen. Morgens, mittags oder abends?


----------



## AbyssxX (9. März 2010)

gute idee. übers forumallein kann man kaum entscheiden, ob man sich eine woche miteinander vorstellen kann...

tagsüber zum biken ist es am kommenden wochenende eher schlecht; aber warum nicht auf 1-2 weizen am früheren abend? 

irgendwelche vorschläge zum treffpunkt?
gruss


----------



## jer-biker (9. März 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen,
Also wenn AbyssxX am Sonntag nicht kann, dann könnten wir uns auch zwischen Kornwestheim und Stuttgart treffen, oder 124penoepel ? - Woher kommst Du dann aus Stuttgart ?

Weizenbier hört sich natürlich auch gut an; auch wenn´s Wetter dazu noch fehlt. Samstag oder Sonntag geht bei mir. Da ich nicht so der weggeher bin - außer zum Essen - siehts mit Vorschlägen schlecht aus.
Vermutlich wollen wir uns irgendwo zentral treffen - sonst auch gerne bei mir; Weizenbier täte es geben ...

Frohes Arbeiten


----------



## 124penoepel (9. März 2010)

Ich wohne in Weilimdorf. Radeln würde ich am Wochenende schon gerne, aber wir können uns ja anschließend treffen, auch am frühen Abend, damit Abyssxx auch kommen kann, oder wir radeln am frühen Abend oder am späten Nachmittag. Ich bin da relativ flexibel, zu spät sollte es aber nicht werden. Oder aber sehr früh am Morgen bei aufgehender Sonne.


----------



## jer-biker (9. März 2010)

124penoepel was hälts du davon, wenn wir uns am Sonntag um 14.00h auf dem Grünen Heiner zum Biken treffen ?


----------



## träk_fjul (9. März 2010)

also wenn uns jer-biker schon einlädt, können wir das kaum ausschlagen, finde ich...

wenn wir, zb durch eine pn, noch erfahren , wohin wir kommen sollen und wann (ich könnte so ab 18h)...!? für die bierchen kann ja jeder was mitbringen...

gruss und bis denn!


----------



## 124penoepel (9. März 2010)

Gut, Sonntag 14:00 Uhr auf dem Grünen Heiner. 
Bis dahin


----------



## AbyssxX (9. März 2010)

nabend,


ok. wie ist es denn nun mit den nicht mitfahrenden (mir) am wochenende? trefft Ihr Euch trotz bikens auch noch am abend? wäre für mich am kommenden wochenende erstmal nur so machbar, vielleicht kriegen wir es ja unter einen hut?

gruss


----------



## jer-biker (9. März 2010)

Auch guten Abend,
von mir aus können wir uns am Sonntag Abend gerne treffen ...
... wie oben schon angeboten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124penoepel (9. März 2010)

Ja, warum nicht? Oder im Anschluß, je nachdem wie lange wir fahren....!


----------



## 124penoepel (10. März 2010)

Also, noch mal zusammengefasst: Treffpunkt Sonntag 14:00 Uhr auf dem grünen Heiner, jeder, der Interesse hat, ist willkommen, je nach Wetter kleine bis größere  Tour ganz unverbindlich, spontan und ohne Druck.
Anschließend eventuell noch abends mal zusammensitzen und Bierchen trinken, Ort ungeklärt.


----------



## Radl-Event (10. März 2010)

Servus,
schau doch mal auf unsere Seite www.-radl-hautmann.de 
Wir fahren vom 28.08. bis 03. 09. Von Fischbachau/Aurach nach Venedig
Rücktransport un Gepäcktransport incl. 

sonnige Grüße aus dem schöänen Leitzachtal


----------



## jer-biker (10. März 2010)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Also, noch mal zusammengefasst: Treffpunkt Sonntag 14:00 Uhr auf dem grünen Heiner, jeder, der Interesse hat, ist willkommen, je nach Wetter kleine bis größere  Tour ganz unverbindlich, spontan und ohne Druck.
> Anschließend eventuell noch abends mal zusammensitzen und Bierchen trinken, Ort ungeklärt.



Ich stimme Deiner Zusammenfassung zu und freue mich aufs Biken.

Wollen wir uns um 18.00h zum "Kennenlernen" treffen ?
Ich wiederhole nochmals: Gerne bei mir, oder schlagt etwas vor ....

Bin ja mal gespannt
... und Tschüß


----------



## AbyssxX (12. März 2010)

hi, 


wie wärs denn sonntag abend um 20h im enchilada (stgt. mitte). lubu ist ewig von mir...
können ja nen tisch reservieren als erkennungszeichen...der alp-x-tisch...;-) muss halt jeder danach fragen.
gruss


----------



## 124penoepel (12. März 2010)

Von mir aus gerne! Also Sonntag, 20:00 Uhr, Enchilada.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124penoepel (12. März 2010)

...und 14:00 Uhr, Grüner Heiner.


----------



## jer-biker (12. März 2010)

AbyssxX schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> 
> wie wärs denn sonntag abend um 20h im enchilada (stgt. mitte). lubu ist ewig von mir...
> ...


Alles klar - ich bin dabei.
Natürlich auch um 14.00h auf dem Grünen Heiner.

Bis dann ....


----------



## 124penoepel (13. März 2010)

Also AbyssxX, bestellst du den Tisch?


----------



## AbyssxX (15. März 2010)

nabend,


habe mich in der mittagspause schon mal bisschen orientiert, nur mal grob: was haltet ihr davon?
_
Lenggries - Plumsjoch - Inntal - Geiseljoch - Tuxer Joch - Brenner Grenzkamm - Schneebergscharte - Eisjöchl - Vinschgau - Ultental - Passo Rabbi - Madonna di Campiglio - Riva _

ist nicht ganz ohne, aber wahrscheinlich mit das spassigste der ostalpen...

vorteil man ist oft in der nähe einer talabfahrt und kann bei schnee oder so bisschen strecke im tal machen...ich kenne davon nur den ersten teil bis nößlach und die grenzkammstraße, aber die kann mal auch 100x fahren...zu geil

also? was sagt ihr?

hier der link mit tourenbeschreibung: 
*http://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour1999/index.html*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2010)

Hihihi, für jemand der nicht schieben-tragen mag, genau das Richtige! Allein zum Eisjöchl ca. 1000hm, wobei die von der Anstrengung her gegen die 600 der Schneebergscharte echt Kindergeburtstag sind. Aber grundsätzlich ist die Tour super! Allerdings nur für jemanden, der sich bißchen schinden mag und fahrtechnisch einigermaßen gut drauf ist.


----------



## jer-biker (15. März 2010)

AbyssxX schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> 
> habe mich in der mittagspause schon mal bisschen orientiert, nur mal grob: was haltet ihr davon?
> ...



Die Strecke an sich hört sich interessant an.
Jedoch für eine Woche scheint es mir deutlich zu viel zu sein.
Streckenteile (bis zum Grenzkamm) kenne ich - sind sehr schön.

Ich könnte mir jedoch nach der gestrigen Erfahrung bzw. Unterhaltung vorstellen, daß es für Dich und 124penoepel durchaus in einer Woche machbar ist ...

Schönen Abend und so


----------



## AbyssxX (16. März 2010)

nabend,


@ jörg: heisst das, Du machst etwa nicht mit??? sooo schlimm ist das nicht...ist ja URLAUB. ausserdem ist das ja nicht das letzte wort, sondern ein vorschlag zur groben route. 9 etappen sind mir auch zu viel...geht sichere auch kürzer.

tobias???

gruss


----------



## Radl-Event (17. März 2010)

Ich hoffe nur ihr habt auch alpine Erfahrung. So wie Du Deine Kondition bschreibst, bist Du an Deiner Leistungsgrenze bei der Tour. Lass mal das Wetter schlecht werden, dann seid ihr aber sauber in Not.

trotzdem viele Grüße


----------



## Elmar Neßler (17. März 2010)

hi,

macht euch nicht verrückt, ihr könnt ja wiederkommen, wenn's euch gut gefallen hat. die alpen laufen nicht weg ...

es bringt aber sicher wenig, wenn nicht auf den "schwächsten" die nötige rücksicht genommen wird. die strecke sollte für alle passen.

ich bin 1999 bei meiner ersten transalp ziemlich ähnlich gefahren, start war jedoch kurz vorm brenner in steinach. wir hatten am eisjöchl ein unwetter, das war nciht ganz so spassig, zumal mein kumpel mit seinen bike-schuhen sehr schlechten halt hatte und ziemlich rumgeeiert ist beim schiebestück direkt nach dem eisjöchl. da flossen dann beim unwetter halt sturzbäche runter, bei trockenheit wirkt das alles ganz harmlos und ist an sich auch fahrbar. ich habe ihm dann das bike ein paar meter runtergetragen und er ist hinterher gerutscht, so kamen wir dann doch recht flott aus der gewitterzone raus. aber im nachhinein betrachtet haben wir uns da sicher beide nicht allzu wohl gefühlt ...

wir sind 7 etappen gefahren, was wunderbar war. mit gut 1500 hm pro tag war es auch nicht zu anstrengend.

ob schneeberg und eisjöchl was für euch sind, solltet ihr mal kollektiv für euch rausfinden. fakt ist, dass sie zur schwereren sorte gehören und man schon bergauf einiges investieren muss für die folgende abfahrt. hat man sich jedoch fast komplett verausgabt, hat man wenig von der abfahrt - so oder so sieht man genug leute, die bei der abfahrt vom eisjöchl gen pfossental technisch schon leicht überfordert sind und regelmässig in den kurven oder bei den kleinen wasserrinenn absteigen müssen. das ist sicher keine schande, aber spass haben die dann vielfach nicht, wenn sie sehen, wie andere an ihnen vorbei fahren und sie sich so abmühen. auch da solltet ihr aus meiner sicht drauf achten, dass irh fahrtechnsich annähernd auf einem level seid oder euch im vorfeld klar drüber seid, dass die, die bergab noch nicht so gut sind, auch kein problem damit haben, bergab immer mal wieder zu wandern. wenn die dann regelmässig fluchen, weil ihnen die abfahrten zu schwer sind, macht's für alle weniger spass, im ernstfall hat man dann missstimmung in der truppe ... im zweifelsfall eben einen level niedriger anfangen und dann mit den jahren langsam steigern - oder wenn man nicht auf einen nennen kommt andere teams bilden, die homogener sind (dass ich mich mit jemandem gut verstehe, mit dem ich transalp fahre, ist für mich zwingende voraussetzung für eine gelungene tour, aber es muss halt auch fahrtechnisch und konditionell zusammenpassen und man sollte weitestgehend die gleichen vorstellungen haben von der routenwahl, was "landschaftsvorliebe", schieben, tragen, übernachtungen etc. angeht).

viel spass bei der weiteren planung.

elmar


----------



## beeer (17. März 2010)

Hab auch Bock die Alpen zu überqueren und suche mitfahrer! (Siehe anderen Thread),oder würde mich auch sehr gerne einer Gruppe anschließen!

Zeitraum: August,
Bike: Mtb/Hardtail/Centurion Backfire xt

Komme aus dem Münchner Raum, bin 23, und sitz jeden Tag auf dem Bike.
Würd mich echt freun!


-------------------------
Wollt ihr campen oder in Herbergen übernachten? (ich bin überall dabei)
-------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124penoepel (17. März 2010)

Hallo Beer, grundsätzlich gerne. Zunächst mal alle mit einsammeln, und dann kann man immer noch Gruppierungen bilden. Gruß


----------



## Guwie (18. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich reihe mich mal in die große Sammlung mit ein. Einmal über die Alpen will ich auch, eventuell dann auch öfter.
Naja zu mir: 45J noch 80kg(wird sich aber ändern), Lapierre Zesty514.
Meine Vorstellung von meiner ersten Überquerung: Sightseeing, Genuss und ein wenig Adrenalin.  Man kann also sagen, dass ich in die Gruppe der Genussbiker passe, waghalsige DH sind nicht so mein Ding. Als Routenvorstellung habe ich so etwas wie diese Albrecht-Routen im kopf, viel fahren und wenig tragen und/oder laufen.
Termin bei mir August bis September, dabei eher Richtung September.
Alles weitere wird sich finden denke ich.

Grüße von sonningen Starnberger See
Gunter


----------



## Radl-Event (18. März 2010)

Ihr wollt *sicher *über die Alpen? schaut doch noch mal auf den Link
www.radl-hautmann.de da ist für alle was dabei


----------



## jer-biker (18. März 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> macht euch nicht verrückt, ihr könnt ja wiederkommen, wenn's euch gut gefallen hat. die alpen laufen nicht weg ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Elmar,
da hast Du Dir ja richtig Gedanken zu unseren Überlegungen gemacht - habe Dank dafür.
Die Einschätzung der Route sehe ich ähnlich anspruchsvoll wie Du. Auch sind mir die Gefahren bzw. Überraschungen im Gebierge bekannt - teilweise mußte ich da auch schon einiges erleben - Schnee im Sommer ...
Für meinen Teil tendiere ich deshalb eher zu etwas weniger Tagesleistung ...

Überringens tolle Homepage über Deine Touren.

Gruß


----------



## beeer (18. März 2010)

Ich schließe mich mit den vorstellungen guwie an, fänds noch klasse ne badehose einzupacken falls man an nem tollen see vorbeikommt , fürs erste mal eher ne sichere route, nur straßen würd ich gern eher vermeiden, und die route soweit möglich über schöne wege/trails legen.

wie lang wollt ihr denn "sammeln" bis es ans eingemachte geht (Planung, route, organisation, geld etc.)?

Gruß


----------



## 124penoepel (18. März 2010)

Hallo Radl Event, 
wir haben Deine Werbung zur Kenntnis genommen und die Homepage angeschaut. Daher ist es entbehrlich, weiterhin darauf hingewiesen zu werden. Herzlichen Dank hierfür und weiterhin viel Erfolg!

@Alle anderen: Ich denke mal Sammeln kann man bis kurz vor knapp, und auch während der Tour kann man sich ja aufteilen bei Bedarf. Letzendlich ist ja jeder für sich selber verantwortlich! Am Schluß wird ein Termin und eine Route stehen oder auch mehrere für mehrere Gruppen, und dann gehts los. Wichtig für mich wäre auf jeden Fall, die Leute vorher zu kennen, sich vielleicht mal auf halber Strecke zu treffen für ne Tour oder so, vielleicht auch mal gemeinsam einen Marathon fahren (Albstadt?), um nicht ahnungslos mit völlig fremden Leuten loszufahren. Urlaub mache ich sonst i. d. R. nur mit meiner Familie...;-)
Gruß


----------



## beeer (18. März 2010)

Ja des mit ner vorabtour find ich auch eine klasse idee! weil bei so ner alpenüberquerung wirds denk ich schon sehr anspruchsvoll wo man sich auf die leute auch verlassen muss, um den ablauf zu gewährleisten.

also ich hab auf jedenfall lust auf ne vorabtour und auch schon fürn marathon angemeldet

http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/ 

(37 Km Tour (erstmal langsam angehen is der erste marathon)


----------



## jer-biker (18. März 2010)

Guwie schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich reihe mich mal in die große Sammlung mit ein. Einmal über die Alpen will ich auch, eventuell dann auch öfter.
> Naja zu mir: 45J noch 80kg(wird sich aber ändern), Lapierre Zesty514.
> ...




Hallo Gunter,
habe zwar noch nicht ganz Dein Alter (siehe Tread-Anfang) aber mit den Kilos kann ich mithalten ...
Vermutlich fängt bei dieser Gewichtsklasse das Genussbiken an - auch ich würde mich dazu zählen. Genauso kann ich auf verrückte DH´s verzichten und möchte möglichst viel fahren.
Von der Albrecht-Route bin ich schon Teile gefahren (Fimberpass, Pass da Costainas, Passo Verva)http://familie-ergenzinger.de/Alp-X2007.htm - die ganze Strecke hört sich jedoch interessant an.

Schade, daß Du doch ziemlich entfernt vom Schwabenländle bist.
Allerdings bin ich mehrmals im Jahr in Garmisch (Wetterstein) biketechnisch unterwegs.

Gruß
JER-Biker


----------



## dede (18. März 2010)

Radl-Event schrieb:


> Ihr wollt *sicher *über die Alpen? schaut doch noch mal auf den Link
> www.radl-hautmann.de da ist für alle was dabei



ganz ehrlich, wer nicht mal die Gegend (Wo liegt denn der Stilvserjoch NP genau??), durch die eine geführte Tour gehen soll richtig schreibt, dem wird wohl kaum Vertrauen geschenkt werden....
Nix für ungut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec_C_9 (19. März 2010)

Hallo Joerg!

Dann werfe ich doch mal meinen Hut in den Ring. Ich bin (noch) 45, denke von den gefahrenen KM-Zahlen im ähnlichen Bereich unterwegs und auch Alp-x interessiert (vor allem kommt mir auch der Termin entgegen). Ich komme aus Stuttgart-Feuerbach. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja in der nächsten Zeit mal Richtung Solitude/Krummbachtal. Alles andere (kann) sich dann ja finden!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## jer-biker (19. März 2010)

Votec_C_9 schrieb:


> Hallo Joerg!
> 
> Dann werfe ich doch mal meinen Hut in den Ring. Ich bin (noch) 45, denke von den gefahrenen KM-Zahlen im ähnlichen Bereich unterwegs und auch Alp-x interessiert (vor allem kommt mir auch der Termin entgegen). Ich komme aus Stuttgart-Feuerbach. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja in der nächsten Zeit mal Richtung Solitude/Krummbachtal. Alles andere (kann) sich dann ja finden!
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Hallo Andreas,
Termine sind ja nun schon mehrere hier gefallen - welchen meinst Du denn ?
Gerne können wir mal ne Runde auf der Solitude drehen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Votec_C_9 (19. März 2010)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> Termine sind ja nun schon mehrere hier gefallen - welchen meinst Du denn ?
> Gerne können wir mal ne Runde auf der Solitude drehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg!

Den ursprünglich avisierten Termin Anfang September (wobei die 1. Septemberwoche noch Schulferien sind). Gerade kämpft der Zahnarzt mit mir (Termine morgen und am 29.), wenn das ausgestanden ist, schicke ich Dir 'ne Mail zw. Treff zum Biken  . Wann bist du in der Regel auf dem MTB (abends, Wochenende)? Ich versuche immer, die Familie zu berücksichtigen ("Kinder" schon 21 bzw. 17).....

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Sonderzug (19. März 2010)

@ abyss

_was haltet ihr davon?

Lenggries - Plumsjoch - Inntal - Geiseljoch - Tuxer Joch - Brenner Grenzkamm - Schneebergscharte - Eisjöchl - Vinschgau - Ultental - Passo Rabbi - Madonna di Campiglio - Riva

ist nicht ganz ohne, aber wahrscheinlich mit das spassigste der ostalpen_

bin eine sehr ähnliche Tour gefahren und denke das du dir sehr genau überlegen solltest wen du auf so ein Abenteuer mitnimmst. Grenzkamm ist schön aber Ponyhof gebenüber Eisjoch. Ich fand es hart. Machbar und sicher eine Sache von denen man sein Leben lang erzählen kann, aber nix für Leute die noch nie deutlich mehr als 2000hm am Tag gemacht haben oder sich bei Schiebstrecken nicht darüber freuen können das der Hintern mal Pause hat. Wir hatten dort im August Neuschnee am Morgen und im Tal 35°C. Auch fahrtechnisch nicht komplett ohne: Spitzkehren, Wasserrinnen, Felsblöcke.

Also besser testen wie gut die Jungs die mit dir in Hochgebirge wollen tatsächlich sind, konditionell und fahrtechnisch.


----------



## armor (19. März 2010)

> Also besser testen wie gut die Jungs die mit dir in Hochgebirge wollen  tatsächlich sind, konditionell und fahrtechnisch.



signed!


----------



## jer-biker (19. März 2010)

Votec_C_9 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg!
> 
> Den ursprünglich avisierten Termin Anfang September (wobei die 1. Septemberwoche noch Schulferien sind). Gerade kämpft der Zahnarzt mit mir (Termine morgen und am 29.), wenn das ausgestanden ist, schicke ich Dir 'ne Mail zw. Treff zum Biken  . Wann bist du in der Regel auf dem MTB (abends, Wochenende)? Ich versuche immer, die Familie zu berücksichtigen ("Kinder" schon 21 bzw. 17).....
> 
> ...



Nabend Andreas,
ja dann mal alles Gute für den Zahnarzt ...
bin unterschiedlich unterwegs und kann mit auch zeitlich auf die Mitfahrer einstellen. Natürlich muß es mit der Familie passen und Samstag ist sogut wie immer tabu. Fester BikeAbend mit Kumpels ist der Donnerstag, hier gehts öfters mal zur Solitude.
Bei mir ist auch mal tagsüber möglich, oder Mo bzw. Di abends.

Also schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2010)

Sonderzug schrieb:


> Grenzkamm ist schön aber Ponyhof gebenüber Eisjoch. Ich fand es hart. Machbar und sicher eine Sache von denen man sein Leben lang erzählen kann, aber nix für Leute die noch nie deutlich mehr als 2000hm am Tag gemacht



Und ich find das Eisjoch jetzt noch einen Spaziergang gegen die Schneebergscharte, denn am Eisjoch kann man wenigstens die meiste Zeit schieben, am Schneeberg muss man die meiste Zeit sein Bike tragen oder zumindest andauernd irgendwo hochwuchten.  Machbar, aber echt zäh... Eisjöchl würd ich jederzeit wieder machen, egal von welcher Richtung (bin schon beide gefahren), Schneeberg würd ich mir ganz genau überlegen und wahrscheinlich eher nicht...


----------



## 124penoepel (19. März 2010)

Spaziergang hin, Ponyhof her...

Wie siehts aus am Wochenende? Sonntag vormittag? Bitte um Vorschläge, Rotenberg, Solitude, Schorndorf?

Gruß


----------



## 124penoepel (14. April 2010)

Ist ein bißchen eingeschlafen hier? 
Fährt sonst keiner über die Alpen diese Jahr? Dann wird´s ja relativ ruhig in den Bergen, auch schön!


----------



## simoncarve (15. April 2010)

Hi, wohne in Sindelfingen und will dieses Jahr auch über die Alpen. Nach unserem Umzug zurück aus USA hab ich hier im Umeld noch keine lokale MTB Gruppe gefunden um damit auch Mitstreiter für einen Alpen-X zu begeistern. Habe etliches an (Hoch-)gebirgserfahrung (Wandern/Bergsteigen) und auch MTB Tagestouren in den Alpen, Rocky Mountains, Apalachen und im Schwarzwald ...aber noch keinen Alpen-X. Als Vorbereitung plane ich im Frühsommer den Westweg Pforzeim -> Basel. Meine Frau will mich eigentlich nur an einer geführten Tour zum Alpen-X mitlassen (was ich mir auch schon überlegt habe)....es sei denn ich finde eine Gruppe die passt. Mitte September wäre ideal, so hatte ich auch geplant. Bin Mitte Vierzig, gut drauf, aber keiner der immer zuerst oben angekommen sein muß. Ich sehe den Alpen-X schon als körperliche und mentale Herausforderung an, aber mehr noch als Natur- und Gruppenerlebnis. Ich komme auf ca. 60 - 100km pro Woche (so 2 bis 3 Touren) und meist noch einmal Joggen...könnte passen? hab auf jeden Fall mal Interesse an einem ersten Kennenlernen und sehen obs passt...


----------



## beeer (16. April 2010)

Hai,

ich komm wie gesagt aus dem Münchner Raum, und würde mich auch freuen wenns hinhaut. Will auf jedenfall die Alpen überqueren, am liebsten anfang august.

soweit ich weiß erstmal sammeln und schauen wer welche ziele/fähigkeiten hat und dann vorab zusammen fahren (wenns der wohnort zulässt) und gruppen bilden?

leider fehlt hier der überblick, gut wär stichpunktartig zusammenzufassen wer wo herkommt, wer es wirklich FEST vorhat und wer es sich nur grob überlegt usw... 

oder?


----------



## 124penoepel (16. April 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

AbyssxX, jer-Biker und ich haben uns schonmal zusammengesetzt (in Stuttgart); so wie es aussieht wird der Knackpunkt der Termin sein, da es hier doch einige und vor allem unterschiedliche Zwänge gibt. Aber im Moment sieht es ganz gut aus. Mit AbyssxX ist auf jeden Fall der Albstadtmarathon fest eingeplant.
Für mich gilt- und ich denke auch für die o. g. Kollegen- auf jeden Fall über die Alpen. Ich kann die beiden mittleren Augustwochen, lieber die 2te.
Über die Ambitionen habe ich auf Seite 1 das eine oder andere geschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## 124penoepel (16. April 2010)

@ Simoncarve: Wann möchtest Du genau in den Schwarzwald? Wenn Du noch eine MTB Gruppe suchst..ich fahre meistens Sonntags mit unterschiedlichen Leuten, in der Gegend Schloß Solitude, ist von Sifi eigentlich nicht weit entfernt. Kannst Dich ja mal melden.
Gruß


----------



## duerch13 (19. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Wenn dein Interesse für die Alpenüberquerung noch vorhanden ist, ich wollte hatte das ebenso im Sept. vor. Allerdings hat sich unsere Gruppe berufsbedingt zerschlagen - und ich hab keine Lust die Vorbereitung in die Tonne zu kloppen. [email protected]


----------



## duerch13 (19. Juli 2010)

tja,
da ja in einer Eurer zahlreichen mails zu lesen war: sammeln bis kurz vor knapp, bin ich mal so dreist und frag mal Mitte Juli noch an, ob man sich Euch noch anschließen kann. Aber nur weil mir Dein Name so sympathisch is  und ich grad nen Schoppen vor mir hab.
Unser Alpencross Team hat sich leider zerschlagen, destawegen such ich ein nettes Grüppchen die es nicht allzu verbissen sieht und auch kein Bock auf kommerzielle Anbieter hat. Bin 36, 2 Kinder ...2 und 4 , die aber nicht mitfahren wollen.
Falls Ihr schon ne Tour rausgesucht habt, zwschen Mitte Aug. bis Ende ept. hätt ich Zeit und würde mich mit Euch durch die Berge quälen.
Grüße aus der Schwalm,
Dierk


----------



## 124penoepel (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, bin durch Zufall mal wieder auf den Thread hier gekommen. Habe dein posting vor der Tour nicht mehr gesehen, sorry.
Wir sind Anfang August gefahren, aber ist alles ganz anders gekommen als erwartet. War sehr geil und wird nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder gemacht in etwas verschärfter Form. Vielleicht besteht da noch Interesse? Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

